# CXBL Event #2 Pics (PAINTBALL!!)



## Rum_Bacardi (Jun 6, 2007)

1:






2:





3:





4:





5:





6:





7:





8:





9:





10:





11:





12:





13:





14:





15:





16:





17:





18:





19:





20:






thanx

James


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 6, 2007)

These are fantastic, the crops are tight and gutsy, you can see the paintballs in flight, you really grab the action well.


----------



## TBaraki (Jun 6, 2007)

Great action shots.  #17 is awesome!


----------



## butterflygirl (Jun 6, 2007)

Great job! I esp like 1 and 5!


----------



## KP_1421 (Jun 6, 2007)

O man pic #17 with the paintball just shooting out is nice


----------



## Everybodylikepie (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree with the others that #17 is great with the ball exiting and the puff of gas exiting the barrel.


----------



## Rum_Bacardi (Jun 9, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Kristen6877 (Jun 10, 2007)

I really like all of these!  Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## slickhare (Jun 10, 2007)

nice work! I've always wanted to find a speedball field to shoot at (nearest one to me closed down a long time ago).


----------



## Tyson (Jun 10, 2007)

Great shooting!!!


----------



## steviesixx (Jun 10, 2007)

17 is great. But really all these shots are superb and well done for taking the risk of being shot in the Camera. How did you protect it?


----------



## Matrix (Jun 10, 2007)

cool shots, I like 13 & 17. 13 is cool with the paint balls falling. It really awsome to see the paintball(s) coming from the barrel of the gun. good work


----------



## RKW3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Very nice shots man. They all look terrific.


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow, those are some Great Shots!


----------



## nakedyak (Jun 10, 2007)

excellent photos! #17 is amazing!


----------

